# Rogue 2012 Squealing noise after repairing Control Arms, axel and change all fluids!



## mohaa (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought *Rogue 2012 trim s*, AWD, (110000 km) a month ago.
I used it for 10 days, and It wasn't any issue, but right after changing control arms and passenger axle and changing all fluids, including CVT transmission fluid, I hear squealing noise like what you can hear in this video[



] (It says that this is from the failure of the internal belt of CVT). I hear this noise after a few minutes of driving and it is hard to say when it is happening! However, there are no issues during driving, and everything works great except the noises.
Note that during changing axel as it was stuck in its carrier, they used different approaches like heating and hitting and finally, it was removed. Not sure it could make any problem in CVT.

Could it be the wrong CVT fluid? ( They used Lucas CVT fluid ), bad axel replacement or any other idea of possible source of the noise? Thanks


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

How did you do the fluid change? Is the Lucas fluid Nissan spec?


----------

